# Green Coris Wrasse



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey so just got a new green coris wrasse. Was just wondering what kinda experience people have had with these guys? Any problems or anything i should worry about? I have 2 clown fish, 2 damsels, 2 pepermint shrimp, and green mandarin. Also a tiger conch, some hermits, and snails. And some corals. 

I put him in yesterday, the damsels chased him around for a bit, then he dissapeared, gf started freaking but he was back out this morning seemed to be doing fine, and he ate this morning so cant be that stressed.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Pic


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Not one of the known Reef Safe Wrasse. I'd be careful. Watch your corals.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

My corals hate me anyways, have moved them so many times. Lol 

I might just get rid of them and do fish only till i get a led light setup.


----------



## HaleyM (Mar 18, 2012)

I have seen these safely in reef setups, but I am not quite sure on that. I do know that they can loose their bright color easily, so make sure to him some color supporting food.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

What would be good for color support? I feed a mix i made of arctic pods, brine shrimp, and mysis shrimp.


----------

